# Fly Fishing Film Premiere



## wellsl2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Join the Fishwest Fly Shop and the Utah Stream Access Coalition on *Friday, November 8th* at Brewvies Cinema Pub in Salt Lake City for the premiere of Confluence Films new movie project entitled WAYPOINTS!

This is a multi-segmented fly fishing film shot all around the world. With segments that include St. Brandon's Atoll, Patagonian Chile, Southeast Alaska, India, and the jungles of Venezuela...






There will be giveaways at the event from Simms Fishing Products, Loop Tackle, Hardy Fishing North America, Costa Sunglasses, and more!

Tickets are only available at the *Fishwest Fly Shop* (47 W 10600 S Sandy, UT) and all proceeds will be going to the Utah Stream Access Coalition. *Free* Fishwest logo sticker and USAC bracelet with ticket purchase!

*Where:* Brewvies Cinema Pub (677 S 200 W Salt Lake City, UT 84101)
*When:* Friday, November 8 at 7:00 PM
*Event Sponsor:* Fishwest Fly Shop (47 W 10600 S Sandy, UT)
*Event Beneficiary:* Utah Stream Access Coalition (USAC)
*Ticket Purchase Location:* $13 at Fishwest Fly Shop (47 W 10600 S Sandy, UT)


----------



## wellsl2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Join the Fishwest Fly Shop and the Utah Stream Access Coalition on *Friday, November 8th* at Brewvies Cinema Pub in Salt Lake City for the premiere of Confluence Films new movie project entitled WAYPOINTS!

This is a multi-segmented fly fishing film shot all around the world. With segments that include St. Brandon's Atoll, Patagonian Chile, Southeast Alaska, India, and the jungles of Venezuela...






There will be *giveaways* at the event from Simms Fishing Products, Loop Tackle, Hardy Fishing North America, Costa Sunglasses, and more!

Tickets are *only available at the Fishwest Fly Shop* (47 W 10600 S Sandy, UT) and all proceeds will be going to the Utah Stream Access Coalition. *Free* Fishwest logo sticker and USAC bracelet with ticket purchase!

*Where:* Brewvies Cinema Pub (677 S 200 W Salt Lake City, UT 84101)
*When:* Friday, November 8 at 7:00 PM
*Event Sponsor:* Fishwest Fly Shop (47 W 10600 S Sandy, UT)
*Event Beneficiary:* Utah Stream Access Coalition (USAC)
*Ticket Purchase Location:* $13 at Fishwest Fly Shop (47 W 10600 S Sandy, UT)


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd like to see the film, but don't want to drive down to Sandy to get tix. So, I probably won't end up going. Why can't I buy my tickets at Brewvies?


----------



## wellsl2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Ted!

The last Confluence Film that was shown at Brewvies sold out well before the showing. 

However, a large number of people thought that they could wait and show up thinking tickets would still be available at the door. This caused quite the dilemma, and probably resulted in a few fire codes being violated. 

Hopefully you have a friend on this end of the valley who can swing by the shop to pick up the tickets. 

It's going to be a fun event and hope that you'll be able to make it. 

Thanks!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good movie and a good cause. I'll try to be there.


----------

